# juan Bautista Comes (15821643)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay so bare whit me , im really tired, i had a thought week i kept walking here and there, im exausted, but anyway.. who the hell is this gentelmen and what is a Villancicos?

This most be a spanish composer (jeez no kidding hemmm??) i purchased this for penny only 10$ + tax from brilliant we get 4 motets that are interresting andd Villancicos that look like somesort of spanish song genra akind to amdrigals, i supposed, i assumed..

Why did i purchased this well the date he was born and the era he live, this time span amazing ,im sorry folks i can give you more clue , tonight i feel like a veggie, a cabagge , but anyway...

Thanks for reading and what do you have to had about this gentelman.

:tiphat:


----------

